# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Google Sheets: How to keep time stamp unchanged if any changes in the the other data cell?

## azar3

For more details when inserting a row,  the time stamp in "time out" col.  must  be static, for any changes in "status" col. , and also for "time in" col.,  if "name" col. changes
what is the script please

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Hi and welcome to the forum.

A workbook would have helped with a before and after example of what you expect to see. Would you upload it please.
We really need to understand what it looks like and how you use it in order to suggest an optimum solution

For instance is your data in a table? 
Are you inserting a row at the row below an existing range of data or between existing rows?
Does the time stamp need to be added to the new row BEFORE you add any other information or after?

----------


## azar3

hi richard brother 
thanks for the note, and i am sorry for late reply cause i fixed my device 
I put my link in  "link icon for edit post" and a message appear " You are not allowed to post any kinds of links, images or videos until you post a few times"
please help me what to do should i post many questions i don't understand

----------


## AliGW

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

There are instructions at the top of the page explaining how to attach your sample workbook.

----------


## Norie

How are you currently adding the time stamp?

Here's a sample script for adding a timestamp in Google Sheets.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## azar3

sorry my english is weak, cause "post word" give me many meaning, i read the rules and search in google, and what i understand that if i give 10 support or answer that gives me ability to put a link to my (free) question for is that correct.

----------


## azar3

Thanks brother norie for replyig - According to your comment , (D&H columns) were renamed to (CASE 2 & 7) -and spread name is Sheet1 as mentioned-and the script did not work please any idea for that

----------


## Norie

What I posted was an untested example of the code you could use to add time stamps in column C and H.

This code has been tested and seems to work.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## AliGW

> sorry my english is weak, cause "post word" give me many meaning, i read the rules and search in google, and what i understand that if i give 10 support or answer that gives me ability to put a link to my (free) question for is that correct.



There are instructions at the top of this page telling you how anybody can attach a workbook.

Will you please attach a *small* sample Excel workbook? We are not able to work with or manipulate a picture of one and nobody wants to have to recreate your data from scratch.

*Instructions (Please Read Carefully):*

1. Make sure that your sample data are REPRESENTATIVE of your real data. The use of unrepresentative data is very frustrating and can lead to long delays in reaching a solution.

*2. Make sure that your desired results are also shown (mock up the results manually).*

3. Make sure that *all confidential data* is removed or replaced with dummy data first (e.g. names, addresses, E-mails, etc.).

4. Try to avoid using merged cells as they cause lots of problems.

Unfortunately the attachment icon doesn't work at the moment (it hasn't worked for years, and despite our repeatedly asking the technical team who own the forum to fix it, they can't be bothered to do so), so to attach an Excel file you have to do the following: just before posting, scroll down to *Go Advanced* and then scroll down to *Manage Attachments*. Now follow the instructions at the top of that screen.

Please pay particular attention to point 2 (above): without an idea of your intended outcomes, it is often very difficult to offer appropriate advice.  :Smilie:

----------


## azar3

that's what i need all is ok thak's I hope we meet again And you are at best

----------


## azar3

One of the rules to attach files  is "Post a small Excel sheet" - and I noticed from the forum that the links are Excel -so next time I will send an Excel link and not Google Sheet link -thank you very much fo helping. and i will learn more about this forum

----------


## azar3

how to delete my post

----------


## azar3

Hello nice to meet you again
I was trying to move the script for case 2 (2 spaces) and I cant
 please if its possible that if we filled cell B , stamp time appear in D  - with keeping case 7 as it is

----------


## Norie

Perhaps.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## azar3

All is ok, just one point remaining, if its possible to cancel time appearing in C , so if we fill B, time appear only in D
Thank's in advance and previously

----------


## Norie

The code I posted won't put anything in column C.

----------


## azar3

Sorry for the inconvenience,I tried all my attempts, I  open'd also a new Google account to prevent any script interference, but I failed, Please advise me cause the time steel appear in column c, and this is an image

Attachment 690107Attachment 690105

----------

